# Dilled Salmon Steaks



## disco (Oct 14, 2017)

Sockeye salmon steaks were put on the counter and I was told I was making dinner. She Who Must Be Obeyed must be obeyed.

I started by cutting the bones off the narrow sides of the steak with a very sharp paring knife.







I cut the bones off with a pair of shears and then carefully removed the skin from one of the thin pieces by running a sharp knife between the skin and meat.












I curled the skinned thin piece in and then wrapped the other around it.






I tied butcher string around the steak to hold the nice shape.






I put the steak in a 210 F pellet smoker and smoked for 40 minutes. I turned and smoked to an internal temperature of 140 F, about 30 minutes more.











While the fish was cooking, I made a compound butter by mixing 20 ml (4 teaspoons) of butter with 8 ml (1 1/2 teaspoon) chopped dill weed, one clove minced garlic, and 5 ml (1 teaspoon) lemon juice.

I made the butter into discs and put them in the fridge.











When the salmon was at 140 F, I brought it inside and used a pair of cleaned needle nose pliers to grasp the spinal bone. I wiggled it a couple of times an pulled and the rest of the bones come out with it.












I put the compound butter discs on the salmon steaks and put them back in the smoker for a couple of minutes to get the butter soft.











I cut the strings off and served.






Here is the finished product.






We served it with grilled potatoes and coleslaw.







She Must Be Obeyed was pleased and all was well with the world.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 14, 2017)

That is one tasty lookin meal my friend, very nice!  I like the way you shaped them, never thought of doing that!  Great thread...  Easy to see why SWMBO liked the meal!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

Very nice meal. I like the compound butter you did too.. I saw the salmon rolled like that in a tv show one day. Nice even package.


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> That is one tasty lookin meal my friend, very nice!  I like the way you shaped them, never thought of doing that!  Great thread...  Easy to see why SWMBO liked the meal!


I find salmon steaks are too hard to eat if I don't do this prep. The thin parts overcook and the bones won't come out of them then. 

Thanks for looking!

Disco


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Very nice meal. I like the compound butter you did too.. I saw the salmon rolled like that in a tv show one day. Nice even package.


Thanks! Butter and salmon just go together.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2017)

Sure looks good .


----------



## griz400 (Oct 14, 2017)

Homerun as usual ...points to you disco ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks like someone had a glass of tomato juice there.. Or a Bloody  Mary. :p


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Sure looks good .


Thank you!


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Homerun as usual ...points to you disco ...


You're making me blush, Griz!


----------



## griz400 (Oct 14, 2017)

Lol disco ... you know you are one the top contributors around here ... I almost blushed when I see you are one of my followers ........... I am impressed that you like some of my stuff though...


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Lol disco ... you know you are one the top contributors around here ... I almost blushed when I see you are one of my followers ........... I am impressed that you like some of my stuff though...


Top contributor? Har! I am just an old fat guy who likes food. As for your posts, if what you make isn't good Q, I don't know what is!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

Did you mention what was in that glass? lol


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Did you mention what was in that glass? lol


Sigh, just boring old V8 juice. Old guy you know.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

I thought so. I like that stuff. I use it for cooking sometimes too.. I think it has alot of salt in it though.


----------



## idahopz (Oct 14, 2017)

That dinner looks great Disco, and I really like how you used the butter


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2017)

idahopz said:


> That dinner looks great Disco, and I really like how you used the butter


Thanks! Butter is one of the main food groups you know.


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 14, 2017)

Wow great looking meal Disco. Very nice. Going to have to try that .


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> Wow great looking meal Disco. Very nice. Going to have to try that .


Thanks! It is a nice dish.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 15, 2017)

SPEECHLESS !!!  You've taken salmon to new heights....


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2017)

daveomak said:


> SPEECHLESS !!!  You've taken salmon to new heights....


Har! Nah, Dave. It never got over 4 feet off the ground.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2017)

Wow, those look fantastic Disco!
Perfectly cooked!
Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2017)

Disco as much as I like Lox,that is looking good to me 
Richie


----------



## ClayH (Oct 15, 2017)

Disco, that sockeye looks delicious! I've been looking for a recipe for dill-butter, so I'm gonna have to try that on my next try. Point!


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 15, 2017)

Awesome!  Points! (aka Like)

Ed


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Wow, those look fantastic Disco!
> Perfectly cooked!
> Al


Thanks, Al! Salmon is She Who Must Be Obeyed's favourite so I get lots of practice.


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2017)

tropics said:


> Disco as much as I like Lox,that is looking good to me
> Richie


Thanks, Richie! I have yet to try lox but it is on the list!


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2017)

ClayH said:


> Disco, that sockeye looks delicious! I've been looking for a recipe for dill-butter, so I'm gonna have to try that on my next try. Point!


Thanks, Clay! Dill does go with salmon and makes She Who Must Be Obeyed Happy!


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2017)

uncle eddie said:


> Awesome!  Points! (aka Like)
> 
> Ed


Thanks! I appreciate the point!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2017)

Disco, just wow!
Beautiful fish/meal, great methods and that last macro pic is absolutely magazine front cover worthy.
LIKED!

And of course it was worthy of the Carousel.


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> Disco, just wow!
> Beautiful fish/meal, great methods and that last macro pic is absolutely magazine front cover worthy.
> LIKED!
> 
> And of course it was worthy of the Carousel.


Considering the original high quality Q you post, this is an extra special like! Thanks, Chile!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Disco,

If i am not mistaken this is not the first "deconstructed" salmon idea you are showing us. Not that i complain...I love this one just as well.

Ofcourse you had to throw in a good measure of modesty and self deprecating humour to set an already high bar even higher.

Beautiful dish and koodos for creativity.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 16, 2017)

Oh yeah.  That looks GOOD Disco.  Love salmon with dill butter!!
I'm like Justin though--I've never seen a salmon steak rolled ip like that.  Great idea on how to keep from overcooking the smaller parts.
POINT
Gary


----------



## disco (Oct 16, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Disco,
> 
> If i am not mistaken this is not the first "deconstructed" salmon idea you are showing us. Not that i complain...I love this one just as well.
> 
> ...


I am doomed to make many varieties of salmon. It is one of She Who Must Be Obeyed's favourite dishes (I like it too). Thanks for the kind words. Is there a cure for koodoos?


----------



## disco (Oct 16, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al


Thanks, Al. Photography isn't my strong suit so it is quite an honour when I make it on the carousel.


----------



## disco (Oct 16, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Oh yeah.  That looks GOOD Disco.  Love salmon with dill butter!!
> I'm like Justin though--I've never seen a salmon steak rolled ip like that.  Great idea on how to keep from overcooking the smaller parts.
> POINT
> Gary



Thanks, Gary. I didn't invent this method. I saw it on TV a few years ago and it is the only way I do salmon steaks now. I appreciate the point!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 17, 2017)

D, Great prep on the salmon and an awesome result!  Likes!:)


----------



## disco (Oct 17, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> D, Great prep on the salmon and an awesome result!  Likes!:)


Thanks, CM! Much appreciated.


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 22, 2017)

daveomak said:


> SPEECHLESS !!!  You've taken salmon to new heights....


Love salmon myself. Good looking fish you did. liked the butter compound you did. Yes you did take it to a new height


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> Love salmon myself. Good looking fish you did. liked the butter compound you did. Yes you did take it to a new height


Well, I do live in the Canadian Rockies which are pretty high...

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2017)

You are too funny Dave......


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2017)

daveomak said:


> You are too funny Dave......


Har!


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 22, 2017)

disco said:


> Well, I do live in the Canadian Rockies which are pretty high...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.



You sure it wasn't because of the lack of oxygen being so high that caused you to create such a awesome fish dinner? LOL. 
Forgot to add in on first post - Points to you sir.


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> You sure it wasn't because of the lack of oxygen being so high that caused you to create such a awesome fish dinner? LOL.
> Forgot to add in on first post - Points to you sir.


Har! I'm this spinny even at low altitude.


----------

